# The death of fractional ownership?



## Sullco2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Recently Dick Ragatz announced that his annual conference for fractional ownership professionals (March 2013) has been cancelled due to lack of sponsorship.

This seems to signal the end of the line for the industry because if the companies that are in the business can't afford to go to the largest event put on by the biggest consultant in their industry, this would  indicate their total lack of confidence.

Is it all over?


----------



## geekette (Oct 29, 2012)

maybe the event typically sucked and it's not at all about not affording it.  There are tons of "can't miss" conferences in my industry, but plenty are not worth my time, let alone, my money.  Does it mean that IT is going away?  absolutely not.

The wording, also, is Sponsorship, not Attendees.  Why should ad money be spent on an insiders conference vs out grabbing bodies into the sales office?  These are lean times - where would you put your money?  

I think you are reading too much into it, but, I honestly do not know much about That Industry so really cannot join you in the conclusion that there is no confidence, nor that it's the beginning of the end.


----------



## nazclk (Nov 16, 2012)

*Fractional ownerships*

They keep building them all over Mexico.


----------



## Divot (Nov 21, 2012)

Forget new U.S. development, economics don't pencil out. Too tough to compete with the resale market. The Hyatt's, Ritz Carlton Clubs, and Starwoods of the world pulled the plug on new fractional projects and continue to limp along with remaining inventory. Look what happened to East West Partners at Northstar / Tahoe. So much for the Ritz and the Hyatt Fractionals at the resort. Traveled there over the summer and it was a ghosttown. Until attractive financing becomes available to developers and consumers, the U.S. fractional industry will remain stagnant and dominated by an oversupply of unsold inventory.


----------



## GregGH (Nov 21, 2012)

Think the buyers are taking the  election poorly?  Have friends in Naples, FL .. they will get over it .. 

It is fun to google and see what new stuff shows up ... how about this ... http://www.fractionallife.com/news_private_residence_club_launched_on_st_kitts1628.asp     buy a place and get a FREE ( almost ) new passport ... money laundering 101 class

My Aviara looks expensive until I compare it to some of these... ouch ... I guess all things are relative.

Greg
ps - happy anniversary for any survivors of  HCC (High Country Club) ...  we can all get caught up in the moment of things -  can't we
ps-anyone picking up any deals in fractional resales ??


----------

